# Whitewashed Brick



## fauxlynn

This topic comes up frequently here on PT. It's been a while since I've done this. In this remodel of an historic Capital Hill brownstone, they decided to keep the kitchen in the basement.


----------



## fauxlynn

I used Farrow and Ball paint at their request in color 242, Skimming Stone. I mixed it with water based glaze and H2O. The mix was 50% paint,and 25%each if the glaze and water.

















It was so humid in there because the back window hasn't been installed yet. I think it fogged up my camera phone.

Anyway, the Ben Moore equivalent would be close to OC-31 and the Sherwin Williams color would be close to SW7035.

I was surprised that for 225 square feet it took every last drop of product,even though the brick had been previously cleaned and sealed.


----------



## fauxlynn

I also sealed the area in the kitchen portion with that Modern Masters dead flat. It did not leave any sheen whatsoever contrary to how it behaved when I used it on that last brick project.


----------



## DirtyPainter

Love it!! Just did something relatively similar, but not as cool.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

